# have anyone suffered from fibroids !!!!



## angel jayvian

Im 26 and have fibroids ,I knew this before getting pregnant. I was always scare this was going to be an issue for me to become pregnant and I wanted the fibroids taking out but the doctors always said it shouldn't be a problem ..when I became pregnant I was exited but scare I always,had,a feeling something bad was going to happen and it did july 29 2011 worse day ever my baby boy Jayvian came too soon at 20 weeks....now I'm getting test done and one of them was to see if the fibroids caused my miscarriage. The doctor told me that one of the fibroids may have been putting pressure on my uterus pushing the baby out..she wasn't sure but it could of been that... Next month I have an appointment I have been waiting to get this appointment for months to see a reproductive endocrinologist to see if it was the cause of my loss and if iam going to get surgery to remove the fibroid for my next pregnancy.. I will be destroy if this stupid fibroid caused my babys death .this will kill me because I wanted the fibroid removed in the first place but the doctors always said they couldn't do anything until they knew for sure its a problem. So I had to suffer a loss for them to do something that's what they meant. I just want this stupid fibroids out of me !!!!!!:( h


----------



## Bride2b

Oh bless you, I am sure there is someone on these forums who had fibroids (a small one) it might have been someone here or on the ttc after a loss part (sorry my memory is shocking!) That is a big pile of poop if that is what caused your loss, I know there isnt anything that can be done now but I would be so angry as I expect you are. Will they be happy to remove the fibroid without any complications in order to avoid further problems with future pregnancies?xx


----------



## angel jayvian

Thank you hunz....I will have to wait for march 3 rd to find out what can be done. But I want it out I don't wasn't to risk it ! I don't want this to happen again :( I hope they do remove it .. Ill keep you updated:) xoxo


----------



## v2007

I have them, they caused me to have a miscarriage in December 2010 :(

I have carried 3 babies to term, 1 was stillborn but fibroids weren't the cause of her death. 

I am so sorry for your loss. 

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## angel jayvian

Thank you sorry for your loss huns.
So the doctors didn't remove them after your miscarriage? did they explain how it caused you to miscarried? I want answers hopefully I get them On,my next appointment.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry you are even going through this:cry::cry: If it was the cause I know i would be pissed off , because you told them to remove them and were told it shouldn't cause a problem and it did :growlmad: I hope that was not the cause but then again if it was at least you will know. I don't know and never will know why Ava died and it sucks not knowing. I really hope you get some answers, we all at least deserve that much after going through this horrible loss. It is funny you said March 3rd because that is the date I am dreading :cry: I had Ava that day and I am petrified and it is coming so fast.

I wish you all the best and i will be praying for you and thinking of you.

Can't wait to see you Saturday.XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angel jayvian

Oohh huns thank you its very difficult because if it was the cause like, you said ill be pissed because I wanted them remove n in the other hand if it was and I get them remove I will still be scare for my next pregnancy but alil more confident that it won't happen again Ughh idk its so hard! Omg yess is true march 3rd a year already omg its been a year for, you already :( it seems like yesterday.. everyday for us is a constant reminder of how old they would of been what silly things would they be doing or a day like today I found out I was pregnant or hearing their cry n screams would bring happiness to our,heart n house .waking up in the middle of the night would be a blessing oh god :( these are my thoughts everyday :-\


----------



## Gitaar_P

I am sorry to hear about everyone's lost. I too have just had a lost at 20wks and did have multiple fiberoids. Consultants all told me that fiberoids will should not cause an issue and to relax during the pregnancy. I did not have any additional check-up except the standard even with the condition of fiberoids and found out I have miscarried at 20wks. The cause is unknown and since its my first pregnancy (NHS UK health service) is saying its ''just common for first misscarriages'' and to try again. I am not convinced and will be going private to check whether fiberoids have caused this as I had multiple fiberoids, 1 which was 10cms and in every scan it was impossible to see the baby properly for me. Has anyone had them removed and successfully gone on to being pregnant again? I really want them removed as trying again will be so difficult knowing my condition.


----------



## angel jayvian

Gitaar_P said:


> I am sorry to hear about everyone's lost. I too have just had a lost at 20wks and did have multiple fiberoids. Consultants all told me that fiberoids will should not cause an issue and to relax during the pregnancy. I did not have any additional check-up except the standard even with the condition of fiberoids and found out I have miscarried at 20wks. The cause is unknown and since its my first pregnancy (NHS UK health service) is saying its ''just common for first misscarriages'' and to try again. I am not convinced and will be going private to check whether fiberoids have caused this as I had multiple fiberoids, 1 which was 10cms and in every scan it was impossible to see the baby properly for me. Has anyone had them removed and successfully gone on to being pregnant again? I really want them removed as trying again will be so difficult knowing my condition.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Since my loss I have been seeing a fertility specialist. I wanted all test done before i try again because my heart can't handle another loss :-( ... I told my doctor I wanted the fibroids removed, they also told me that wasn't a problem but I insisted I would be more at ease if they were removed before I try again..I had surgery and i'm really happy, it turns out that one of the fibroids was blocking one of my tubes making it harder for me to conceive.. Now when i'm mentally ready to try again I feel I have something less to worry about. Xoxo good luck and hope this helped a little


----------



## painful

I am so sorry for your lost. I suffer from fibroids. In 2005 I had 4 fibroids removed but more came out. In April I lost my baby boy at 20 weeks because two big fibroids made my uterus bend and my baby was pushed out. It is the hardest thing that I have ever been through. I am so angry because I thought by removing them that I was going to be ok. I just had surgery in June but my doctor does not guarantee anything because more can grow at any time. I am sooooo sorry for your lost and I hope things turn out better for you. I also hope that this post helps you in some way.


----------

